# pto shaft connect question



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

It seems like a dumb question but here goes:

I am attempting to reattach a Frontier RT1160 tiller for the first time. It was new and connected to the tractor when the dealer delivered it in Jan 2010.

It simply will not slide on far enough to engage the mechanism to keep it on. If I try to use the it the pto shaft will fall off the tractor spindle in 1-3 minutes. Here is what I have tried in order to connect it:

1. Leveling the tiller up,down,and side to side to enable pto shaft hub connection.

2. WD-40 sprayed on splined hub of the pto shaft and the tractor spindle.

3. Placing the tractor(JD4105 e-hydro) in neutral to enable slight rotation of the tractor pto spindle to help engage pto shaft hub.

4. Removing tiller and separating the front(tractor end) of the pto shaft from the tiller end and attempting to reattach the pto shaft splined hub in order to see if I can tell what is holding it back from sliding on. Helper held the weight of the shaft to help me focus on sliding on the pto shaft hub on the tractor. Finally tapped lightly with a hammer, still no go.

5. Checked the tractor spindle and pto shaft splined hub for defects, but I can see nothing that should keep the hub from sliding on the tractor pto spindle. The hub has three ball bearing looking balls that float when the spring cap is pulled back toward me. This takes the place of the thumb pushbutton device on many pto shaft hubs. In fact the Frontier owners manual shows a thumb pushbutton device on the shaft, but there is none.

6. Cursing with emphasis and wishing I could curse in Chinese since this tiller was made in China, something I was unaware of prior to delivery since it was a substitute for another model I wanted instead.

7. Another implement I have has a pto shaft on it that slides on easily and clicks in. It has a thumb button device to engage the tractor spindle.

At this point I am thinking it is time to buy a new hub with a thumb button device and switch it out for the one on the tiller pto shaft if possible.

Has anyone had this issue or does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks fellas,


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

After reading your problem, the only thing you didn't say was if the PTO shaft will extend easily to do the make up in length. I had a shaft that was hard to extend till I greased the heck out of it, and worked it . It was a lot easier to hook up after that.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I think you are on the right track. Sounds like the Tiller PTO hub was made for a shorter foreign Output shaft. I would just replace the shaft on the tiller with one that will fit. That is a common occurrence with imported equipment. But thankfully if there is a TSC store close to you it will be a quick fix. Chou Hoi!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspect the splines of the tiller hub to see if there is a stop on the back end of the splines. some times the foreign hubs have those. Might be able to file it off if one is there......and it could be that the back end of it is tapered preventing it to go on. If that is the case, then a new hub is in order.


----------



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

*Thanks fellas!*

I will inspect the shaft and hub per your suggestions. 

I went back out today and tried to slip on just the front half of the shaft. I could see that the hub was stopping at the little round bearings. I tried squeezing the hub with the 
left hand and tapping lightly with a hand sledge with the right hand. It went on!

Now if I can dupicate this with the tiller attached and the shaft put together I'll be in business. If not I'll get another hub or shaft as the thumb latch type is infinitely easier to push on that the one I have.


----------

